#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  How do we calculate scaffold volumn if tank dia is 17.74 meter and height is 14.75 m

## aligahk06

Dear All,

Can anybody provide me the formula for calculating scaffiold volume if only tank Dia 17.74 meter  and height 14.75 m is given.

Please let me know the calculation method of platform also.
How much Additional platform and what would be the area of Platform.

Please help!



Rgds,
Aligahk06See More: How do we calculate scaffold volumn if tank dia is 17.74 meter and height is 14.75 m

----------

